# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  اركان الاسلام الخمسة -شعر بالعامية للاطفال

## الوسادة

اركان الاسلام الخمسة -شعر بالعامية للاطفال

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
اركان الاسلام
اركان الااسلام الخمسة فاكرينهم مش ممكن ننسي
اولهم وحدت بربي
وتانيهم انا صاين فرضي وتالتهم انا ازكي بمالي
بمالي
والرابعة اصوم رمضان
و الخامسة انا احج كمان ودي كانت اخر الاركان
وساعتها ارضي الرحمن واطلب من ربي الغفران
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
المؤمن بالله
المؤمن بالله عارف مين سواه
وبيمشي عليهداه ولا يخلف ف وعود
بيصلي وبيصوم وقت الفجر يقوم
بالاسلام مهموم وقت الخير موجود
قلبه ملان بالنور للإخوان بيزور
للإصلاح بيثور عايز دينه يسود
يحزن قوي علي ذنبه للخير فاتح قلبه
عمره يخاف من ربه
بالي معاه بيجود
بيحافظ علي وقته دايما ماشي براحته
وبيظهر بسماحته وقت الزور مفقود
دا المخلف لوعوده عمر ما حد يعوده
ولا يشعر بوجوده
ولا بالحب يسود
والكاره اخوانه ايش مع احزانه وبيكره بلدانه
في طريقه المسدود
عمر الخاين لينا ما يشارك امانينا
ولا يعرف مآسينا وهيفضل محدود
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
علي سيدنا المختار
علي سيدنا المختار بنصلي
ونخليه ف القلب تملي دا البركة 

هتدوم وتحلي م الهادي كل البشرية
دا حبيب المولي ورسوله وكتابه ظاهر مع قوله
حامل شرعه وماسك نوره
شال من قلب الكل قسية
طه المنقذ للبشرية ايده ملانة ببركة ندية
عا الكافر قاسية وقوية
وبنفسه بدا التضحية
وشه ملان بالنور والحب قلب الطاهر اجمل قلب
وبحبه هنسير عا الدرب
علي اعداؤه بنعلن حرب
والظالم يهرب ويولي
علي سيدنا المختار بنصلي
&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاكي الله كل خير  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*و انت كمان جزاكي الله خيرا يا ايتها الفتاة الأمورة 
شكرا عالمرور ملامح خجولة*

----------


## وردة الأمل

شكرا كتتيييييييييير

----------

